
Storing Health Records on Your Phone: Can Apple Live Up to Its Privacy Values? - atlasunshrugged
https://www.npr.org/2019/02/27/697026827/storing-health-records-on-your-phone-can-apple-live-up-to-its-privacy-values
======
Dahoon
It is amazing PR from Apple that they can get journalists and customers (and
even a lot of HN readers) to believe that they are an actual advocate for
privacy rights. Apple would sell your soul the second they thought it to be
the best thing financially.

Ask yourself this:

If the US made laws that forced Apple to allow three letter agencies full
access to Apple devices one way or the other, would Apple move everything out
of US reach? If they are an actual advocate for privacy rights they would do
so. Do you think they would?

------
atlasunshrugged
I'm pretty torn on this as an American living in Europe (Estonia) where there
is a robust government system for health record storage. Whenever I go to a
doctor my health record is updated online and I can log in anytime to see it
or to see who accessed it (only very specific people have access like my doc).
I think it's hugely useful, just an example, I recently had to travel urgently
to Africa for work but had no idea where my vaccine records were from the U.S.
since I have lived in half a dozen cities with even more doctors with my
records spread across them in no central database so I could enter Kenya. In
Estonia that problem wouldn't have ever happened, I can log into my console
and print the doc. The fact that a private company needs to build this
infrastructure out is a shame but if it's going to be any major tech company,
I guess I'm glad it's Apple

